# Victorian Direct Vent Insert?



## Krash (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking for a direct vent insert that will look good and fit well in a coal fireplace (narrow and tall) in an old victorian house.  Any suggestions?  I have seen the Windsor insert on gascoals.net -- anything else out there?


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2008)

I think most stuff of that nature would be on gascoals.......

Valor used to make some of these....but not any more. The folks at Victorian Fireplace (gascoals) know more about these types than anyone else, so you are headed in the right direction.


----------

